# Kegging with Sodastream



## Lowlyf (22/6/17)

So I bet this topic has never been raised here before... (I did do a search before you ask) but plenty of blokes asking about these things vs the bullet c02 for parties.

I just need a quick and cheap method of kegging for the time being. Mrs is due with our second child and i dont want to be shelling out tonnes of $$$ at this stage. I can afford a shitty cheap keg and a regulator, but the c02 is a large investment and one I'm willing to make towards the end of the year, but does anyone have experience with the sodastream attachments and if So, how long could i get out of one if I didn't force carb??


----------



## Maheel (22/6/17)

IMO it's worth buying the 2.6kg bottle 

start a slush fund.....


----------



## mstrelan (22/6/17)

Afaik soda stream bottles are far more expensive to refill.


----------



## mtb (23/6/17)

If you naturally carb your kegs, I reckon you'll get plenty of mileage out of a bottle. Around $35 to replace at your local Woolies or Big W, which compared to refilling a CO2 bottle is pretty pricey, but if it's just an interim solution I think it'll do fine. I have a sodastream w/ reg adapter for when the CO2 bottle goes empty and I've not been arsed to get the backup refilled yet. Works a treat


----------



## Bonenose (23/6/17)

Was at BOC earlier this week not sure if it is a local deal but they are doing 6kg bottles for $99 a year with one free refill included


----------



## droid (23/6/17)

I use both the large Keg King bottle and also Soda Stream, down my way a replacement Soda Stream bottle is $21, they cost $50 to buy and you need the $20 adapter, so you're up for $70. They purge 60ltrs but if you wanted to carb up a keg you might carb up 1 keg and purge it...maybe...I'm sure someone scientific could work it out for you.

Soda Stream is a handy add-on if you have a big bottle - I'm taking my SS to a party tonight to purge an already carbed keg. If cash-flow is an issue, then yeah maybe naturally carbing your kegs and purging with a Soda Stream...$20 here and there is a bit easier to deal with, it's just more expensive in the long run eh


----------



## Grott (23/6/17)

A 400gm cylinder should carb and dispense 3 x 19l kegs. Exchange bottles at BigW or Coles around $20.
Check if refills can be done at local co2 fill stations. In Adelaide can get a refill for $10 so check out in Brisbane.
Also check Gumtree for cheap bottles to save on initial purpose.


----------



## Lowlyf (23/6/17)

Grott said:


> A 400gm cylinder should carb and dispense 3 x 19l kegs. Exchange bottles at BigW or Coles around $20.
> Check if refills can be done at local co2 fill stations. In Adelaide can get a refill for $10 so check out in Brisbane.
> Also check Gumtree for cheap bottles to save on initial purpose.



3 kegs!!! That's great value in my books for the time being!


----------



## Coalminer (23/6/17)

Lowlyf said:


> 3 kegs!!! That's great value in my books for the time being!



Very expensive in the long run
I get approx 20 - 21 x 19L kegs out of a 2.3kg bottle for a $20-$22 refill
Does not take long to cover the cost of a new bottle


----------



## earle (23/6/17)

I don't know what price they are but you can now get CO2 cylinders around the same size as a sodastream cylinder but they have a proper outlet on them just like larger cylinders. Means you don't need an adaptor and that you can get them filled at your LHBS at what should be a much cheaper refill price than a SS exchange. So $50 for a SS bottle + $20 for an adaptor, if these cylinders that I'm talking about were around $100 you would quickly make up the price difference in cheaper gas refills. And when you add on a larger cylinder to your setup the small one is still very handy for portable setups.


----------



## earle (23/6/17)

Here's the type of cylinder that I'm talking about - except in the picture it has a reg attached. The refill price is a bit steep though for 400g of gas. I would be checking with my LHBS whether they would refill it and how much. You LHBS may even sell the cylinder - mine does - will have to check the price as it looks like a handy bit of gear as long as you can get it refilled at a decent price.

https://www.ibrew.com.au/collection...oducts/400gm-c02-cylinder-with-shut-off-valve


----------



## Lowlyf (23/6/17)

earle said:


> Here's the type of cylinder that I'm talking about - except in the picture it has a reg attached. The refill price is a bit steep though for 400g of gas. I would be checking with my LHBS whether they would refill it and how much. You LHBS may even sell the cylinder - mine does - will have to check the price as it looks like a handy bit of gear as long as you can get it refilled at a decent price.
> 
> https://www.ibrew.com.au/collection...oducts/400gm-c02-cylinder-with-shut-off-valve



Only $66. That's pretty decent. So that one wouldn't need an adaptor hey? It would just bolt straight onto a regulator?


----------



## TidalPete (23/6/17)

Yes!
It has the type 30 thread
Very handy link if you don't already have the SodaStream & adaptor.


----------



## wynnum1 (23/6/17)

What about paint ball they use co2 and would think would need to refill regularly.


----------



## mtb (23/6/17)

wynnum1 said:


> What about paint ball they use co2 and would think would need to refill regularly.


Yeah, but you have to carry the CO2 cylinder with you in paintball, so portability is more important than capacity. There are small bulbs like the ones we use for minikegs for this purpose


----------



## Lionman (23/6/17)

A cheap option is to use a CO2 fire extinguisher.

I think the Keg King bottles are a good option though.

I paid $180 for a full 6KG and it costs 50 to swap it at the LHBS.

2.6KG can get a full for $160 and cost $35 to swap.

You can get full 3.5KG CO2 fire extinguishers for around $25 or so second hand and full and find a fire extinguisher place to refill it for you. People have had luck removing the dip tube from them which is a good idea to help prevent sucking liquid CO2 into the regulator. You can also replace the hand trigger with a proper valve. There are threads on this forum about this.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (8/6/18)

If you are looking for a small and portable setup it's hard to beat the sodastream cylinders but they can be expensive to fill. As a result we have started to offer these fittings below. The new sodastream adaptors that we have are much better than the old ones.

These older type sodastream adapters are cheap and they have become quite common:
https://www.kegland.com.au/sodastream-cylinder-adapter.html


With that said if you have ever used one of these you will know that they are a bit cubersome to use and you can loose some gas when connecting to your regulator so this new model is really the way to go:
https://www.kegland.com.au/deluxe-sodastream-cylinder-adapter-with-pin-adjustment.html


Then if you want to refill your own cylinders we have made this device:
https://www.kegland.com.au/sodastream-cylinder-filling-adapter-filling-station-with-bleed-valve.html


We also have these two types of hoses which will enable you to connect your sodastream machine to your large bulk cylinder so this is also a good option if you want to get rid of the small expensive bottle all together.
So we have this shorter hose which is a bit cheaper:
https://www.kegland.com.au/freedomone-sodastream-adapter-hose-36inch.html
Then we also sell this longer hose if you want to put your cylinder slightly further away from your sodastream machine:
https://www.kegland.com.au/freedomone-sodastream-adapter-hose-72inch.html
Then if you really want to put your sodastream machine a long way from the cylinder then you can use this long extension lead:
https://www.kegland.com.au/type-30-high-pressure-extension-hose.html


So when it comes to sodastream stuff we have a heap of optoins available and none of them are particularly expensive.


----------



## pnorkle (8/6/18)

Can't log into your web site @KegLand-com-au Get the below message:
*There has been an error processing your request*
_Exception printing is disabled by default for security reasons._

Error log record number: 1294590483470


----------



## KegLand-com-au (12/6/18)

pnorkle said:


> Can't log into your web site @KegLand-com-au Get the below message:
> *There has been an error processing your request*
> _Exception printing is disabled by default for security reasons._
> 
> Error log record number: 1294590483470



Sorry about that. We had the website down for a couple hours last week but it should all be back up and running now. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------

